# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.42.2.1 e1784f9 (11/6/2018)



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

New version! Looks like a couple 4.2 M3's have gotten it so far.


----------



## DanInSD (Aug 11, 2018)

I just got it this morning. The release notes were no different. I already had Autopilot on Nav. I was surprised because I knew that 42.4 was already out. I'm always open to a new release if it's specifically fixing something.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

DanInSD said:


> I just got it this morning. The release notes were no different. I already had Autopilot on Nav. I was surprised because I knew that 42.4 was already out. I'm always open to a new release if it's specifically fixing something.


What version did you come from?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I posted on 42.4 as well as I just saw this thread.

Interestingly I just went from 42.2 to 42.2.1 

Mobile service came today and the invoice says upgraded to latest software but he left almost 3 hours before it came.

headed out to see what the notes, if any say? 
Why this vs 42.4?

EDIT. Same notes as 42.2 Key Fobs and increased regen


----------



## DanInSD (Aug 11, 2018)

i'm pretty sure i was on 42.2


----------



## yyzunderdog (May 28, 2018)

Same here. Was on 42.2. Went to 42.2.1 just about 10 minutes ago. 

I love the app software update notice and trigger.


----------



## Meg (Dec 20, 2016)

I have no Autopilot, no radar view of cars, no cruise control, no speed limit shown, No auto high beam 
They are suppose to fix those of us without... maybe that is why??


----------



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

Just had a ranger at my house to fix a lifting stock and fix a lifting mirror trim. The ranger asked if I wanted them to push the update to which I said YES.
I was on 42.2, and now am on 42.2.1. I wasn't having any issues with 42.2 like others have mentioned. There was no option for 42.3 or 42.4, and the assumption they had was it was pulled by engineering. Obviously they couldn't confirm it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Joined this cool kids exclusive club last night going from 42.2 to 42.2.1 and hoping it fixes my autopilot issues today!


----------



## jwag (Jan 4, 2018)

Count me in too. Jumped from 42.2 to 42.2.1 just now.


----------



## datum (Nov 9, 2018)

I also just upgraded from 42.2 to 42.2.1, but have no clue of the implications. It would be lovely if, along with the notification and request for approval to install, we'd receive a summary of the bug fixes and/or features.


----------



## Mark S. (Feb 26, 2018)

My update from 42.2 (I assume it was 42.4) had an error last weekend so I waited to see if it would retry. I was updated to 42.2.1 yesterday and then 42.4 was received and installed overnight. I am guessing that 42.2.1 is a transitionary update to fix whatever was causing the 42.4 update to fail.


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes - I got 42.2.1 update yesterday while at service center in Orlando. They decided to check side cameras because of the lost of Autopilot earlier in the week. Found nothing wrong. I installed 42.2.1, but no notes (so who knows what it fixed). BTW I was on 42.2 already no problems with this software update


----------



## David3 (Sep 6, 2018)

Just got 42.2.1. Looks like a lot of people are upgraded from 42.2 today according to Teslafi. Update took 3 minutes.
My router shows ~970mb downloaded.


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

David3 said:


> Just got 42.2.1. Looks like a lot of people are upgraded from 42.2 today according to Teslafi. Update took 3 minutes.


My AWD just received 42.2.1 from 42.2. It repeated the feature list from 42.2. I wasn't experiencing any bugs that I would attribute to 42.2 (vs 39.7 or earlier).


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

I just got 42.2.1, but I also just added WiFi to the garage. Hope to get 42.4 soon.


----------



## BobbyM3 (May 26, 2018)

Same here I just got the update from 42.2 to 42.2.1. Was expecting 42.3 at least. I noticed when I was driving to work this am I didn’t have any LTE. Got to work and rebooted with the two button press method and then got LTE only after I connected to work WiFi. It wasn’t until it connected to the WiFi network that suddenly the LTE showed up at full strength too. Weird.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Just got this today. Took less than a minute to install. Was hoping this was to re-enable the AP trial for those of us that tried it on V8 but this FW seems to predate the tweet Elon made.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Just got 42.21 last nights rom 42.2. Don’t really understand these forks


----------



## Vintre (Nov 18, 2017)

Just got the update this morning. Less than a minute to install.

Think my expectations are too high to expect the Winter tire Regen issue to be resolved? 

Vin


----------



## Mfirestone (Nov 12, 2018)

P3D+ - Been at 2018.42.1 for a couple weeks, starting to see a lot of resets tesla screen all of a sudden, hopeful to get an update soon.


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Got 42.2.1 last night. Don't know what or if it fixed anything. Was hoping for a regen fix, but don't believe this is the one.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Hmmm. I'm pretty sure I just went from 42.4 back down to 42.2.1 last night. That's interesting, I'll have to double check my notes to see if that was indeed the case. I'm rather losing track of updates  Anyone else here see this?


----------



## Vintre (Nov 18, 2017)

Vintre said:


> Think my expectations are too high to expect the Winter tire Regen issue to be resolved?
> 
> Vin


Nope. Still have basically no Regen on the Winter tires.

Hurry up Tesla! I want my 1 pedal driving back!

Vin


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Vintre said:


> Nope. Still have basically no Regen on the Winter tires.
> 
> Hurry up Tesla! I want my 1 pedal driving back!


Me too!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I have no regen, but the outside temp was in the teens today, below average temps. 

7 mile commute home with no regen at all. Can't wait for a warmup.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mfirestone said:


> P3D+ - Been at 2018.42.1 for a couple weeks, starting to see a lot of resets tesla screen all of a sudden, hopeful to get an update soon.


I thought all Performance cars with Performance Upgrade had been upgraded to 42.8 to add Track Mode?


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

garsh said:


> I thought all Performance cars with Performance Upgrade had been upgraded to 42.8 to add Track Mode?


Nope ...Still no track mode for my P3D+...just 42.2.1 Sunday night


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

John A Bailey said:


> Nope ...Still no track mode for my P3D+...just 42.2.1 Sunday night


Ok, good to know. There weren't any other additional features in that upgrade, so unless you plan on racing your car soon, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

Just got the update last night. Felt the need to post in a new room. Mission accomplished!


----------



## HBDesiato (Sep 16, 2018)

42.2.1 arrived on Monday morning, no idea was changed. I do not have track mode but it certainly doesn't matter since I still have the performance 4S tires on. Pretty sure I can go slide around on them without track mode . It's 15 degrees F.


----------



## GregRF (Sep 25, 2017)

I've noticed on TeslaFi that when I have a setpoint of charge to 80%, the car stops charging at 79%, but the same mileage ~240 as it did before for 80%. This has jumped up my "Battery report" up a few miles. Has done this a couple times since 42.2.1


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

BigBri said:


> Just got this today. Took less than a minute to install. Was hoping this was to re-enable the AP trial for those of us that tried it on V8 but this FW seems to predate the tweet Elon made.


Mine took less than a minute to install as well from 18.42.2 to 18.42.2.1. All it did for me was re-instate the release notes from 18.42.2 and earlier that had disappeared.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

HBDesiato said:


> 42.2.1 arrived on Monday morning, no idea was changed. I do not have track mode but it certainly doesn't matter since I still have the performance 4S tires on. Pretty sure I can go slide around on them without track mode . It's 15 degrees F.


Safety note: summer tires are not safe to drive at temperatures that low. I assume/hope you know that since you live in a cold area. Should use all seasons or winter tires when that cold. The manufacturers also warn this.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

GregRF said:


> I've noticed on TeslaFi that when I have a setpoint of charge to 80%, the car stops charging at 79%, but the same mileage ~240 as it did before for 80%. This has jumped up my "Battery report" up a few miles. Has done this a couple times since 42.2.1


I wouldn't read too much into a 1% difference. There are very many variables EVs use to calculate battery pack state of charge and range, including temperature, driving history, etc., all of which can vary a lot.


----------



## HBDesiato (Sep 16, 2018)

JeffC said:


> Safety note: summer tires are not safe to drive at temperatures that low. I assume/hope you know that since you live in a cold area. Should use all seasons or winter tires when that cold. The manufacturers also warn this.


Yup, my winter set is arriving on Friday. 
I've hardly driven in the last week (using the clunker instead), Thursday looks like I can take the car out but it will be a relief to finally have snow tires.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Yeah, supposed to warm up a bit for 2 days, melting a lot of snow, then we get new snow.


----------



## Mfirestone (Nov 12, 2018)

Mfirestone said:


> P3D+ - Been at 2018.42.1 for a couple weeks, starting to see a lot of resets tesla screen all of a sudden, hopeful to get an update soon.


Still no update, still 2018.42.1 and still resets.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mfirestone said:


> Still no update, still 2018.42.1 and still resets.


I was on 39.7 until yesterday, my Model 3 has required patience from delivery to updates.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Mfirestone said:


> Still no update, still 2018.42.1 and still resets.


Mine has not had a lot of resets, though I don't know if I was ever on 42.1, since I don't track what version I'm on usually.  You could have a hardware problem like touchscreen input sticking. You may want to ask Tesla to check on it.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Updated to this release today, same release notes as the previous version (key fob).


----------



## Mfirestone (Nov 12, 2018)

Finally received an update to 2018.42.4 today, so we will see about resets. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Vintre (Nov 18, 2017)

I am on 44.2 and still no regen on the winter tires. 

Vin


----------



## Bob Chaput (Apr 8, 2016)

I updated to 18.42.2.1 about a week ago. The only difference I've noticed is with the TPMS. I no longer receive an on screen notice wrt low tire pressure. I do receive a new chime (different from any others) that I suspect is the TPMS warning. There is no other verbal notification. I live in an area where the current temperature range is 30deg F to 50deg F. I have inflated my tires to 43 psi. The TPMS shows a reading of 38-39deg. The new chime is very annoying.

My understanding is that the TPMS sensors adjust automatically so that I am unable to calibrate them to the true tire pressure (as determined by an accurate pressure gauge.) 

I have been monitoring the forums here and on TMC, but no one has reported this "chime" issue wrt the TPMS. I would like to hear from other posters if they have been experiencing the same issue.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Been stuck on this update for atleast 2 weeks. And my car is always on WIFI at home. Smh.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Based on my experience, I don't think it's unusual to be on a relatively stable build for 2 weeks. I was on my last build for closer to 3. Most of the people getting the latest update were in cold climates.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Based on my experience, I don't think it's unusual to be on a relatively stable build for 2 weeks. I was on my last build for closer to 3. Most of the people getting the latest update were in cold climates.


Yeah i know i shouldn't complain. I'm also not in a cold climate. I just had gotten use to getting the latest updates fairly consistently.


----------

